# Need a small 3D display?



## lparsons21

Well, here's your chance for one that is pretty decent.

The Sony PS3 3D Display is a 24" 1080p display, ie; no tuner at all. 2 HDMI inputs plus component input. When this thing was brought to market it was at a $499 price point, which was just too damned high to garner many sales.

Now it is on sale at Sony or BestBuy for $199! At that price, it is literally a steal!

Got mine yesterday, and also bought an extended warranty as there are many reports of early failures of it. Of course, it is nearly impossible to figure out just how many are having issues, but it is out there. For $30 to extend the coverage out to a total of 4 years, that was a no brainer for me.

It comes with one pair of glasses, hdmi cable, and Motor Storm Apocalypse 3D game. The picture is excellent, audio is OK but nothing to get excited about even though Sony talks about the 'sub-woofer' in it.

If you need/want a small 3D set, this one deserves consideration.

It is being discontinued, but with an extended warranty do you care?


----------



## sigma1914

Link - http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+Co...3860&skuId=2891051&st=ps3 3d&cp=1&lp=1http://


----------



## lparsons21

Newegg also has it for that price. Oddly, Amazon is much higher.

One downside to the thing is that it doesn't come with a remote. I suppose that's because they pictured it as a desktop dislpay and you'd be close enough to make that a non-issue. But the controls are on the back, right side. You get used to them, but a remote would be handier imo.

When I connected it via HDMI to my W7 laptop, it picked it up just fine, but the sound kept coming out of the notebook. I had to go to sound properties to change the display to being the 'default' audio output to get it to route the sound out the HDMI.


----------



## RAD

So, you going to hook it up to one of your DIRECTV receivers and check out 3D there?


----------



## lparsons21

If I end up putting it in my bedroom, most likely I will do just that.

At the moment it is connected to a W7 laptop and my PS3. I've looked at the 3D game that came with the display and it was OK, but I'm not a gamer. The PS3 was bought for BluRay when it was so much better than any of the BluRay players on the market.

In the meantime, I need to go to the video store and rent a 3D movie!


----------



## RAD

The Little League world series is on ESPN 3D at 3PM today and at 11AM 3net has a good one about Hawaii Volcaneos, don't need to leave home and won't cost you a penny.


----------



## lparsons21

I would have to move it to the front room where 2 of the HDDVRs are located. Not a daunting task, but not something I want to do.

thanks for pointing it out though. May happen, just not today!


----------



## sigma1914

Can it be wall mounted? Also, if you get a chance, can you measure (width and height) it, please? I couldn't find the dimensions.


----------



## lparsons21

sigma1914 said:


> Can it be wall mounted? Also, if you get a chance, can you measure (width and height) it, please? I couldn't find the dimensions.


25.5"W x 13.5" H not counting the stand which adds 2" to H.

And from what I've read and looking at it, I don't think so. Or at least not with a standard wallmount. Maybe there is one made for it from some 3rd party?


----------



## sigma1914

lparsons21 said:


> 25.5"W x 13.5" H not counting the stand which adds 2" to H.
> 
> And from what I've read and looking at it, I don't think so. Or at least not with a standard wallmount. Maybe there is one made for it from some 3rd party?


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Laxguy

I may run down to BB and take a look. Any other questions I could answer from a hands on experience.... they have them there, hope they're not just in a back room.


----------



## lparsons21

I ordered mine online for a store pickup, and didn't even go look for them in the store. Just got mine and left, just the way I like to 'shop'! 

The picture is excellent though when viewing 3D it is very dark because that's the way it is with 3D on TVs I've been told. The 3D viewing is really good though, better than I had expected. But I will say that I'm certainly not blown away with 3D overall. It is an interesting effect, no doubt about that though.

Sound is better than most flat screens, but nothing to get excited about.

And if you do get one, get the extended warranty. I'm generally not if favor of them, but there are enough reports of issues that I thought it prudent in this case, and it was relatively cheap at $30 for 4 years with BestBuy.

And think hard about the remote...


----------



## sigma1914

Laxguy said:


> I may run down to BB and take a look. Any other questions I could answer from a hands on experience.... they have them there, hope they're not just in a back room.


How's the viewing angle? Up down & sides.


----------



## lparsons21

sigma1914 said:


> How's the viewing angle? Up down & sides.


Very good to the sides and top, I can't actually tell from below.

The 3D effect is good, but better from fairly straight on.


----------



## Laxguy

Re: Remote

If all I have to hook it to is a receiver and a blu-ray player, will I really need the remote? Presumably can get the DIRECTV® remote to turn it on and control volume....?

It'd be also used as my "PIP", as I don't like an actual PIP! :nono2: And with everything I watch recorded, even if lagging by only seconds, I find less use for actual PIP.


----------



## lparsons21

Laxguy said:


> Re: Remote
> 
> If all I have to hook it to is a receiver and a blu-ray player, will I really need the remote? Presumably can get the DIRECTV® remote to turn it on and control volume....?


I don't know if the D* remote can figure out this set, or at least I could find no reports of remote codes and such for it. I'll fiddle with my spare D* remote a bit and see what happens. Uh no, I can't do that as I would need a D* box hooked to it to try that.

As to why have it, well switching inputs and if you use the internal speakers, adjusting the volume are a couple things I can think of.


----------



## Laxguy

lparsons21 said:


> As to why have it, well switching inputs and if you use the internal speakers, adjusting the volume are a couple things I can think of.


Yes, that'd be pretty much all I'd want, and if the DIRECTV® remote can work that TV, I'd be all set.

Those are the only two functions I know of that the DIRECTV® remote will do on my Sammies. Am I missing something else it might control?


----------



## lparsons21

I still don't know if the D* remote can be configured for this set. I did try to program my Harmony 1 for it, and other than being able to go to the menu and work with it, nothing else was controlled.

No volume, no input toggling.


----------



## moghedien

lparsons21 said:


> I still don't know if the D* remote can be configured for this set. I did try to program my Harmony 1 for it, and other than being able to go to the menu and work with it, nothing else was controlled.
> 
> No volume, no input toggling.


If the monitor did not come with a remote, then I doubt the monitor would have an IR sensor. Can a PS3 turn it on thru the HDMI cable?


----------



## lparsons21

Yes, it can be toggled on/off with a signal on the selected input.

But it does have an IR sensor because Sony makes the PS3 Media remote control that will control this monitor and the PS3. It has both Bluetooth and IR in it.


----------



## Laxguy

Hmmmm. Wonder if there is an iPad app that'd work...


----------



## Laxguy

All righty, then! I'm now officially dipping toe into 3D TV, as I just came home with the little Sony display, and can report the DIRECTV® remote can control sound, inputs, and power. It set up in a minute using the auto set up on HR24. 

Now, the conundrum: How do I find 3D sources on DIRECTV®? Other than Search where I found ESPN's channel on 106.


----------



## RAD

Laxguy said:


> All righty, then! I'm now officially dipping toe into 3D TV, as I just came home with the little Sony display, and can report the DIRECTV® remote can control sound, inputs, and power. It set up in a minute using the auto set up on HR24.
> 
> Now, the conundrum: How do I find 3D sources on DIRECTV®? Other than Search where I found ESPN's channel on 106.


Ch 107 is 3net and 105 is the DoD channel and 104 is the PPV channel.


----------



## Laxguy

RAD said:


> Ch 107 is 3net and 105 is the DoD channel and 104 is the PPV channel.


Thanks, I realized I was looking at my non-3D main set, which won't show those. I've recored a bunch, have seen five minutes of skateboarding. Just glad I didn't buy a new big screen.....


----------



## lparsons21

Laxguy said:


> All righty, then! I'm now officially dipping toe into 3D TV, as I just came home with the little Sony display, and can report the DIRECTV® remote can control sound, inputs, and power. It set up in a minute using the auto set up on HR24.


Thanks for that. As soon as I get around to moving the display and one of my HR24s to the bedroom, I'll get that configured.


----------



## Lord Vader

Does one have to do anything to be able to view 3D content? I ask because I just got a small (32") 3D HDTV for the guest room, and it's connected to an HR21. When I connected everything and turned to the 3D channels, they were instead in split screen mode and not 3D. This made me wonder if I have to do anything to be able to view those channels in 3D.


----------



## lparsons21

With the Sony display I have, there is a setting for which type of 3D it will do and also has one setting for 'auto' so it can figure it out for itself.

I don't know if that is the way all sets work, or if you have to tell it which 3D version to use.


----------



## Laxguy

I have the same Sony that lparsons has, and it just displays 3D with no fiddling. I will fiddle later, but it was in auto mode, apparently, as the 3D stations just showed up. 

How is the screen "split"?


----------



## Lord Vader

Just as the word implies--the picture is on both halves of the screen, an identical duplicate on each side.


----------



## Cholly

Lord Vader said:


> Just as the word implies--the picture is on both halves of the screen, an identical duplicate on each side.


Broadcast 3D is presented in SBS (side by side) form, hence the "split screen" you are seeing. There should be settings on your TV for the type of 3D picture. They may be in a menu item named 3D. Out of curiosity, what brand TV is it?


----------



## Lord Vader

Vizio


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, I figured out how to get the 3D showing, but what I find irritating is that I have to go into the TV's menu, select 3D, then the output (split screen), every time I go to a 3D channel. Worse, when I change the channel to a non-3D one, I have to go back into the TV's menu and change the output to 2D, another 3-step, pain-in-the-ass process. 

Who the heck would want to watch 3D when doing so is such a tedious process?


----------



## Lord Vader

It's all moot now anyway. I'm returning this particular model for a refund. Too bad, too, because its picture was awesome, and the price was a steal. However, it lacks one key feature other Vizios lack--the ability to auto-detect 3D content and switch to it. 

I was on the phone with Vizio, and after a lengthy troubleshooting attempt, the technician came back and admitted that this model doesn't have auto-detection of 3D content, so, as he explained, "Yes, you have to go into the menu and through the process of selecting 3D content and the output type. Then when going back to 2D, you have to re-enter the menu and go through the process once again to watch 2D content."

As I told him, this was just stupid as hell, downright insane. I also told him that the remote pictured in the manual, where the remote shown there had a button labeled "3D," was not the remote that was included with this TV. I had a remote where the "3D" button was instead the "wide" button.

The strange thing about this is that when I turned the TV on while talking to the rep, having left the DVR on a 3D channel, the TV had an auto-detect 3D box pop up, asking me if I wanted to watch the broadcast in 3D. Apparently, this works if I turn the unit on from a cold start, but when switching channels to/from a 3D one, it does not.


----------



## lparsons21

If you just need a small set, then the 24" Sony PS3 3D display might be doable for you. It seems BestBuy still has some, others might also.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+Co...0683860&skuId=2891051&st=3d display&cp=1&lp=1

At $199 it is a steal too and it does have auto 3D detection and setup. No remote and no tuners, but the HR remote will control it.


----------



## Cholly

Lord Vader said:


> OK, I figured out how to get the 3D showing, but what I find irritating is that I have to go into the TV's menu, select 3D, then the output (split screen), every time I go to a 3D channel. Worse, when I change the channel to a non-3D one, I have to go back into the TV's menu and change the output to 2D, another 3-step, pain-in-the-ass process.
> 
> Who the heck would want to watch 3D when doing so is such a tedious process?


+1. I have a 42 inch Vizio 3D and can sympathize with you. I haven't watched too much 3D broadcast content, other than the Olympics on NBC, so it hasn't been that much of a problem for me. I have other issues, such as when using my Panasonic 3D Blu-ray player to play a 3D movie, the TV detects 3D content and then presents a screen giving about 5 seconds to accept 3D content before defaulting to 2D. Hardly enough time to grab the Vizio remote and arrow left and press select. The only option then left is to press the 3D button on the TV remote and then select 3D. I assume the same is true with 3D broadcasts, although I don't recall if this worked with the Olympics.
Bottom line - let the TV default to 2D, then press the 3D button on the TV and select 3D. I think that will work. :grin:


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes, that _*would *_work. However, my remote doesn't even have THAT function. The remote in the manual that is my model number does have the 3D button.


----------

